# Netflix app crashed on lg smart tv.



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

I was watching Netflix and all of a sudden it switched back to youtube. I was on YouTube before then I switched to Netflix and after awhile it switched back. Why did it chang on me? Did the Netflix app crash?


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

goto to the lg website find your model no and check for firmware updates for the tv.

once installed load the netflix app and see if you have the same issues.


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

How do I find the model number on the TV? I can not look on the back I'm blind in one eye and have glaucoma in the left. Is the number in the manual?


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

Ok, now it's just buffering a lot as if bad internet. It was raining the past few days. But Youtube videos stream better, but then again they always stream better on the computer. But on the LG, Netflix would stream great. But I don't watch it very often so why knows, it may just be bad internet. But we thisis LG for 2 and half years and never updated, maybe it's high time. I'll check anyway. I found the model number by hitting mute 3 fast times in a row. That was easy.


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

Ok the model number is 55UB8500-UA. But I could not find anything about a firmware update in the manual handbook or the onscreen manual and on the site, i put in the model number and it says "Please choose an item from the list below" and it seems to show 5 devices 
Windows monitor drivers
LG mobile drivers
LG PC suite
LG bridge
Smart share
I'm confused, are those devices or features on my LG because the last 2 seems to be. But I'm not seeing any links to any firmware updates.
I'm very confused,


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

on your tv

Go to Settings > General > About This TV and press [CHECK FOR UPDATES]

If the latest software version is available,
[DOWNLOAD AND INSTALL] will be displayed.

Start the software update.

Manually download from pc on to usb device if the above fails

LG 55UB8500 Support: Manuals, Warranty & More | LG U.S.A


----------

